# Who's the greatest athlete...



## SuperFlex (Aug 29, 2006)

of all-time?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

This poll sucks.....big surprise.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> This poll sucks.....big surprise.


 
And your vote would be?


Don't even say it...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 29, 2006)

Michael Vick, Allen Iverson, Ben Johnson, Mike Tyson, Willie Mays, Rickey Henderson, and a few others should be on there as well... Just not enough room. 

Note: other (explain)


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim Thorpe

Gold Medalist in the decathalon, pentathalon, pro football hall of famer, semi-pro baseball player before all of that.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> And your vote would be?
> 
> 
> Don't even say it...


Not you


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are all Americans, what about the rest of the world?


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Those are all Americans, what about the rest of the world?



Who cares about the rest of the world.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 29, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Who cares about the rest of the world.



Everyone but you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Everyone but you.


Please don't judge America by idiots like footballmaniac, he is full of hate and arrogant.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not you


 

You have no clue...besides that's not what I asked.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Jim Thorpe
> 
> Gold Medalist in the decathalon, pentathalon, pro football hall of famer, semi-pro baseball player before all of that.


 
Good one...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Those are all Americans, what about the rest of the world?


 
I haven't been exposed to what the rest of the world has had to offer Baker. Inform me my friend...


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> You have no clue...besides that's not what I asked.


I have A clue and it's not you.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 30, 2006)

MJ not because he was the most agile or "atheletic by nature"...but because of his popularity as an athelete.

And he was a chicago bull of course.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> MJ not because he was the most agile or "atheletic by nature"...but because of his *popularity* as an athelete.
> 
> And he was a chicago bull of course.


Not even close to Ali son.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not even close to Ali son.



Ali wasn't in Space Jam.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ali wasn't in Space Jam.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



 

why is that funny???


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have A clue and it's not you.


 
I'd bash his head with my baseball bat after hitting 120HR's that year!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> MJ not because he was the most agile or "atheletic by nature"...but because of his popularity as an athelete.
> 
> And he was a chicago bull of course.


 
I agree. It's Jordan... He did so at 6'6 too.

Honorable meantions going to Bo Jackson and Barry Sanders!


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd say some gymnist, they are the best atheletes out there IMO.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> I'd say some gymnist, they are the best atheletes out there IMO.


 
That's an 8.7 on the gaydar... Why not throw in ice skaters while you're at it!


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

The most recent winner of the Olympic decatholon.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> That's an 8.7 on the gaydar... Why not throw in ice skaters while you're at it!



Gay porn stars are the best atheletes.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

MJ easy.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> The most recent winner of the Olympic decatholon.



10 different events, 10 different skills.  I bet this guy could beat MJ in more sports and games.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Santa Claus who else can get around the world and up and down those chimmneys in one night, while carry an infinite number of toys?

Think about it absolute strength and unbelievable speed.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Santa Claus who else can get around the world and up and down those chimmneys in one night, while carry an infinite number of toys?
> 
> Think about it absolute strength and unbelievable speed.



Santa Claus is not real.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

I still get presents from him.  You must be in his bad books.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Santa Claus who else can get around the world and up and down those chimmneys in one night, while carry an infinite number of toys?
> 
> Think about it absolute strength and unbelievable speed.



Yeah but he cheats, he uses Christmas magic!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Blah....  I smell Jealousy.

All these punks using steroids are just jealous of old st.nick


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Santa Claus is not real.



Not true! Here is his trusty cat, Tito, holding down the fort until Mr. and Mrs. Claus come back from their holidays in Cuba.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

...Tito.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> MJ easy.






Doublebase said:


> The most recent winner of the Olympic decatholon.






Doublebase said:


> 10 different events, 10 different skills. I bet this guy could beat MJ in more sports and games.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot to include this about Thorpe:

"In baseball, Thorpe played with the New York Giants, Cincinnati Reds, and finished the 1919 Boston Braves season with a .327 bating average."


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Gay porn stars are the best atheletes.


 
Are you training hard for the 06 games?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

I chose Jordan because he could do everything. Run, Jump, shoot, dunk, defend, ect. He could play any position if he wanted to. He also won 3 championships that wouldn't have been possible without him as seen in the 1994 season. Came out of retirement and won 3 more. Retired. Came out of retirement again and still competed at high level. I'm pretty sure if you stuck him in any sport he'd be unbelievable. Even if he spent more time and stayed dedicated to baseball he probably would have done great (51 RBI's, 30 Stolen bases isn't too shabby for a 6'6" dude btw. Especially since he hadn't played since high school). And I'm pretty sure most sports critics who have been doing it for years rank MJ pretty high so I don't know what the confused smilies are all about in Foreman's post.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

Jordan Hit .202 and struck out one of every 4 at bats.  He also made 11 errors in the field.  Greatest basketball player of all time.  Absolutely.  Greatest athlete of all time.  Absolutely not.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Jordan Hit .202 and struck out one of every 4 at bats. He also made 11 errors in the field. Greatest basketball player of all time. Absolutely. Greatest athlete of all time. Absolutely not.


 
Yeah son. It takes time to get adjusted to Double-A baseball when you haven't played since _High School_ and then played basketball for years.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

The only reason he even got a chance to play double-A ball was because of who he was and ticket revenues not his ability.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I chose Jordan because he could do everything. Run, Jump, shoot, dunk, defend, ect. He could play any position if he wanted to. He also won 3 championships that wouldn't have been possible without him as seen in the 1994 season. Came out of retirement and won 3 more. Retired. Came out of retirement again and still competed at high level. I'm pretty sure if you stuck him in any sport he'd be unbelievable. Even if he spent more time and stayed dedicated to baseball he probably would have done great (51 RBI's, 30 Stolen bases isn't too shabby for a 6'6" dude btw. Especially since he hadn't played since high school). And I'm pretty sure most sports critics who have been doing it for years rank MJ pretty high so I don't know what the confused smilies are all about in Foreman's post.


Jordon was the best basketball player of all time. Not even in the top 100 for the greatest athletes ever.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

It didn't take Dieon Sanders or Bo Jackson any time to adjust to PRO BALL.  It was Jordan's own little fantasy camp.  That's all.  He wasn't good enough.  Just like he isn't good enough at golf to play on any circuit.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2006)

Lionel Conacher

http://www.histori.ca/sports/conach.html


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 30, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Lionel Conacher
> 
> http://www.histori.ca/sports/conach.html



Interesting read.  I hadn't heard about him before.  I just hope Kenwood doesn't see that he dropped out of school in the 8th grade and get any wild ideas .


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Terry Fox (amature athlete) The guy ran a marathon a day with one leg and cancer without a sponsor. 
http://webspace.oanet.com/jaywhy/terry.htm


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Jordon was the best basketball player of all time. Not even in the top 100 for the greatest athletes ever.


 
ESPN ranks him at like 8 or something. I think that's too low.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> ESPN ranks him at like 8 or something. I think that's too low.


ESPN is a joke then, Jordon is not even close to top 50.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> ESPN is a joke then, Jordon is not even close to top 50.


 
Why what's so unathletic about him?


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Why what's so unathletic about him?


He was only good at one sport....big deal. Every Olympic decathlon winner is a better athlete than Jordon was.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He was only good at one sport....big deal. Every Olympic decathlon winner is a better athlete than Jordon was.


 
Never know. Jordan didn't do any decathalons. I like real sports anyway. Fuck discus, pole vault, shot put & javelin bs.


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Never know. Jordan didn't do any decathalons. I like real sports anyway. Fuck discus, pole vault, shot put & javelin bs.


The thread is about the best athlete, not the best basketball player.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The thread is about the best athlete, not the best basketball player.


 
Yeah I know I just couldn't give the honor of best athlete to someone who tries to throw heavy balls far or chuck a javelin. Sports have evolved since shit like that. That's why dudes like Jordan get so much money.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Not even close to Ali son.



wayyy better and much more class than ali son


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Are you training hard for the 06 games?



Yes, I recently came off a pulled sphincter, a disheartening set back. I should be good though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes, I recently came off a pulled sphincter, a disheartening set back. I should be good though.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes, I recently came off a pulled sphincter, a disheartening set back. I should be good though.


 
Damn dude, that's a picture I could have done without...


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> wayyy better and much more class than ali son


I hate both and both have no class and cheated on their wives


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 3, 2006)

*Such profound ignorance...*



Goodfella9783 said:


> Never know. Jordan didn't do any decathalons. I like real sports anyway. Fuck discus, pole vault, shot put & javelin bs.



Obviously spoken by a complete fool with no athletic ability. I'd be impressed if you could hang with one of my college decathletes for JUST two days of training, much less do all 10 events. Why do you think the Olympic Decathlon Champ holds the title of World's Best Athlete? Because they can do it ALL! 
Having played on a Ca. state championship basketball team, competed with Bill Walton (we went to the same high school), trained with people like Russ Hodge, (former World Record Holder in the Decathlon) when I threw the javelin and the shot, in addition to strength training numerous field athletes, I can argue from authority. 
One "plays" basketball, so skill development is reasonably pleasurable, the hard part's conditioning. 
Mastering the 10 different events in the Decathlon requires not only the skills, put the power and muscular endurance to compete for two days. And the training is nothing but YEARS of HARD HARD WORK.
Not even a close contest IMHO.
Goodfella9783 - You are quite clueless, please keep your ignorance to yourself, the Decathlon's the original Olympic sport, show some respect.

Jordan couldn't carry Robert Zmelik's jock, much less begin to be competitive in the Decathlon. Jordan's insufficiently disciplined, just for starters. Zmelik won the Decathlon in '92 Barcelona, completely self coached and on a budget less than what Jordan tips his caddy for a day on the links. In addition, Zmelik came very close to repeating in '96. His performances in training right up to Atlanta had him on track to break the world record in the Decathlon. Unfortunately he got a tooth infection the week of the games and ended up 7th.

BILL TOOMEY is an obvious American choice that should be in the top 2 or 3. Toomey won the Gold in '68, still holds the record of 5 time US National Champion and he won 23 major Decathlon meets. 

As for the all time best Athlete...tough call, but Toomey deserves to be right near the top. 

Ubercoach


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2006)

I gotta agree with Foreman and ubercoach....a decathlete is no fucking joke!!  those dudes are athletic on a whole different level.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> Obviously spoken by a complete fool with no athletic ability. I'd be impressed if you could hang with one of my college decathletes for JUST two days of training, much less do all 10 events. Why do you think the Olympic Decathlon Champ holds the title of World's Best Athlete? Because they can do it ALL!
> Having played on a Ca. state championship basketball team, competed with Bill Walton (we went to the same high school), trained with people like Russ Hodge, (former World Record Holder in the Decathlon) when I threw the javelin and the shot, in addition to strength training numerous field athletes, I can argue from authority.
> One "plays" basketball, so skill development is reasonably pleasurable, the hard part's conditioning.
> Mastering the 10 different events in the Decathlon requires not only the skills, put the power and muscular endurance to compete for two days. And the training is nothing but YEARS of HARD HARD WORK.
> ...


 
I never questioned their conditioning or skill you dumbass. I just never paid any attention to decathalon events ever in my whole life because I think it is boring as shit and does not entertain me whatsoever. It's just my opinion. You don't have to respond like a whiny little girl. There's no real answer as to who the greatest athlete ever is so it's all just personal opinion. And you say that Jordan has no discipline and talk shit about him, but this Zmelik clown gets a tooth infection and punks out. I wonder why so many people including experts recognize Jordan as one of the greatest athletes of all time. Just a coincidence? I don't know much about decathletes, I just prefer not to watch dudes jump around in sand, use sticks to jump high and throw sticks.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> Obviously spoken by a complete fool with no athletic ability. I'd be impressed if you could hang with one of my college decathletes for JUST two days of training, much less do all 10 events. Why do you think the Olympic Decathlon Champ holds the title of World's Best Athlete? Because they can do it ALL!
> Having played on a Ca. state championship basketball team, competed with Bill Walton (we went to the same high school), trained with people like Russ Hodge, (former World Record Holder in the Decathlon) when I threw the javelin and the shot, in addition to strength training numerous field athletes, I can argue from authority.
> One "plays" basketball, so skill development is reasonably pleasurable, the hard part's conditioning.
> Mastering the 10 different events in the Decathlon requires not only the skills, put the power and muscular endurance to compete for two days. And the training is nothing but YEARS of HARD HARD WORK.
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>


 
You don't count. First you say boxers can kick MMA fighters' asses and all of the sudden you're on MMA's dick. Very confused you are.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 3, 2006)

*You said the Worlds Best All Round Athlete, Right?*

Decathlon - check

Worlds best - check

Easy.  Daley Thompson

(Just because they aren't household names, doesn't mean they were't great.)


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 3, 2006)

Daley, shmaley.  James Thorpe won the decathalon, pentathalon, is in the NFL Hall of Fame and finsished his career in MLB hitting .328.  How can you top that?


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> You don't count. First you say boxers can kick MMA fighters' asses and all of the sudden you're on MMA's dick. Very confused you are.


Look Homo, boxing is corrupt and I'm sick of paid off fights. MMA is the only other option so you  can look at MMA as the fat girl at the party that's a sure thing. Nothing more nothing less son.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Look Homo, boxing is corrupt and I'm sick of paid off fights. MMA is the only other option so you can look at MMA as the fat girl at the party that's a sure thing. Nothing more nothing less son.


 
Like that shit is news anyway. Get with it. Just like I said. You're very confused. You don't know what to like.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Like that shit is news anyway. Get with it. Just like I said. You're very confused. You don't know what to like.


I'm not here  for the  news son. Just like all pussy gets old I'm sick of boxing.....grow up kid.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I'm not here for the news son. Just like all pussy gets old I'm sick of boxing.....grow up kid.


 
I'm surprised you don't get sick of being online and changing avatars every 3 seconds being the age you are.


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm surprised you don't get sick of being online and changing avatars every 3 seconds being the age you are.


My God I can't believe I didn't realise you were in love with me till now.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My God I can't believe I didn't realise you were in love with me till now.


 
Yeah and you're tellin me to grow up


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah and you're tellin me to grow up


Love is not about age son.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 3, 2006)

Decathlon athletes may be among the most well rounded athletes, but they're not the best. If they were they'd also be playing a sport that paid them millions a year... Dave Winfield is the only person to get drafted in all three major sports, but he's not the best athlete of all-time either. Although very gifted, you could see he didn't possess the athletics of some others...

IMO athletic means performance in running, jumping, quickness, mobility in all directions, coordination, etc... Not how many events you take part in or even how good you are at a given sport. Being good at a sport or 20 sports doesn't mean you're extremely athletic. It means you're good at that sport. Most likely because you've practiced it. Yeah, that takes some degree of athletic ability, but Peyton Manning sure as hell isn't the most athletic football player even though he is easily the best. Just how I see it...


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 3, 2006)

*At the very least, everyone under...*

consideration has to be compared with Thorpe. He would be my template for comparison when trying determine "The best athlete". 

"I just never paid any attention to decathalon events ever in my whole life because I think it is boring as shit and does not entertain me whatsoever."
 - Goodfella9783


Goodfella9783,
I'm not sure which is more lame, that you're:
1. Not paying attention to the thread.
2. Use the entertainment factor as part of your criteria to oafishly dismiss several of the original Olympic events. The same skills used by ancient warriors in combat. 
3. Use the entertainment factor as part of your critera to determine athletic ability. Way too much MTV and /or video games, not enough time playing sports on a real playing field.
4. Unaware of many factors, for example; the huge difference in being a team member and how much tougher it is competing as an individual, all alone, with no one else to blame for poor performance and no one to help keep you pumped when you're having a bad day.
or,
5. Unable to admit profound ignorance and continuing to rant about it like it's a virtue.

Ubercoach


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

Decathlon athletes *10*

Goodfella9783 *0*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Sep 3, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> consideration has to be compared with Thorpe. He would be my template for comparison when trying determine "The best athlete".
> 
> "I just never paid any attention to decathalon events ever in my whole life because I think it is boring as shit and does not entertain me whatsoever."
> - Goodfella9783
> ...


 
LMAO. Again, I never said decathaletes are less athletic than more popular pro athletes. I clearly said that it's just my opinion and if you cannot accept that then leave. Or just shuttup because you're just puttin words in my mouth. You obviously didn't even read my last response to you. I pretty much laid down and gave you the benefit because I don't know so much about decathalons. Again (and if this doesn't register with you, I give up).... I know more about more mainstream sports like basketball , football, boxing, ect. than I do about decathalons, skiing, curling & shit so my opinion is based purely off that. And btw, team sports have difficult aspects as well. Like when you don't perform up to par, miss that big shot, you take heat from the coach and teammates. Or trying to mesh with a team so that you can win games/matches more efficiently. Just stop responding with all these stupid lists that try to show me that I'm lame because that is just sad that you'd have to do that. All I said was that other sports entertain me more and I consider them real sports, I never used that factor to determine anything. READ.


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 3, 2006)

*A Bit Of Info On The Decathlon*



SuperFlex said:


> ]
> IMO athletic means performance in running, jumping, quickness, mobility in all directions, coordination, etc...
> 
> Sounds like you're discribing what it takes to do the Decathlon.
> ...


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> SuperFlex said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 4, 2006)

Shane Hammon deserves a meantion, no doubt... Dude is flat out amazing!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 5, 2006)

Michael Wilson of the Globetroter's is a bad man. He's got a 55-inch Verticle! Thats crazy!!! He played college ball at Memphis and holds the world record at dunking on a 12' goal he's goin for 12'6" now!


----------



## Yanick (Sep 5, 2006)

decathletes all the way.

i would also like to say alexander kerelin(sp?). he literally struck fear into the hearts of his competitors.


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 5, 2006)

*Karelin*

is one of my heros and all time favorite athletes. An amazing combination of tremendous genetics,  the incredible dedication and discipline to engage in awesomely intense training for decades and the heart of a warrior. Certainly in the top 10. Too specialized to be the absolute best, but a phenomenal athlete.

Ubercoach

Check out this photo of Karelin tossing Blatnick. Karelin was a monster, take a look at his legs. Yeah, he intimidated opponents.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greco-Roman_wrestling


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 6, 2006)

Simple.............TIGER WOODS!

There is a reason why next year he will be the first sports billionaire


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 6, 2006)

*Monetary Income...*

is hardly a standard of athleticism. Woods is a pencil necked geek with good core strength and reasonable hand eye coordination who's recreational activity pays extremely well. Woods doesn't qualifiy to be in the top 100. He plays a "sport" like darts or pool, just more popular. No real strength or conditioning involved. Sorry, not even close in my book.

Ubercoach


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 6, 2006)

your nuts.....tiger gain 25lbs of lean muscle just to increase his distance alone. You utilize many muscles in the game of golf. Tiger woods has achieved more records and wins in his sport in the time he has been playing 10 years than any other sports star will in their career....plus he can golf pro for 25 more years if he likes...

nice try dumbass


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

*The Marathon Monks of Mount Hiei* are on a whole other level: read this article and you will see what I mean: http://www.lehigh.edu/~dmd1/holly.html


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Simple.............TIGER WOODS!
> 
> There is a reason why next year he will be the first sports billionaire





A golfer is your top athlete pic


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 6, 2006)

*"your nuts"? Hope that's not a sexual reference...*



Dub guy said:


> your nuts.....tiger gain 25lbs of lean muscle just to increase his distance alone. You utilize many muscles in the game of golf. Tiger woods has achieved more records and wins in his sport in the time he has been playing 10 years than any other sports star will in their career....plus he can golf pro for 25 more years if he likes...
> 
> nice try dumbass



Being the head moron still means you're a moron...you should know that. 

As an Olympic level strength and conditioning coach who has trained numerous golfers I know precisely how athletic one must be to play the game. That's why Woods wouldn't be in the Top 100. Like people that successfully play Darts and Billiards, great golfers control their nerves. Has next to nothing to do with physical athletic ability, which is the question here...the psychobiologic component is a seperate issue. Woods as attained his high level skills by starting golf as a child and has the experience and confidence to control his nerves.

Please forgo the inane ad hominems, they do nothing to bolster your stature in this forum or your "opinion". Further, I can at least spell "your" correctly, it's "your are". I can also construct coherent sentences. 

Dub guy, when you have the educational and experiential background to offer a qualified opinion on the subject of athleticism, get back to us. Meanwhile I suggest you shut your rude, ignorant pie hole.

Ubercoach


----------



## maniclion (Sep 6, 2006)

Mario Andretti.


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Mario Andretti.









Top 10 athlete of all time and  also a very sexy man


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Top 10 athlete of all time and  also a very sexy man



Hey, he's Italian, the sexy man stuff's pretty much a given.

And no I am not Italian. 

But my wife's Sicilian,
Ubercoach


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGvzknQ_EbY&mode=related&search=


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 7, 2006)

*Nice video...*

music sucks.

Ubercoach


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

ubercoach said:


> music sucks.
> 
> Ubercoach


 
Agreed


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> The thread is about the best athlete, not the best basketball player.



Wrong.  It's about the "greatest" athlete.  Greatness is measured not only by accomplishments in they're sport, but the impact that athlete has had on society.  Go to any corner of the earth and any person you run into who wasn't born in the past 5 years will know the name Micheal Jordan, Muhammid Ali, Tiger Woods, etc. etc.   No shit they are not the most athletically skilled in all events across the board. But you know damn well that's not what he means by "greatest" athlete.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2006)

So you are defining an athlete the greatest cause of how well they were marketed.  Get real.


----------



## LoadedBats (Sep 8, 2006)

Any Athlete who is at the top of their sport is marketed.  It's how that athlete represents himself and the sport that attributes to greatness.  Kobe Bryant is probably the NBA's top player right now, and he is marketed well.  Yet the NBA's ratings are in the toilet when it comes to viewers.  Why?  Because basket ball isn't exciting and doesn't have that spark that it had back in the late 80's and 90's when Jordan had his reign.  Kobe's a great player, but he's also an asshole......he doesn't carry that off court presence.  Jordan was unbelievable to watch, he had a great personality, and he will go down as the best basketball player ever even if all his records are broken.


----------

